# Passenger offered me money for a favor :/



## UberButterfly (Jul 14, 2015)

Sorry if I posted this in the wrong section, not sure where else to post it.

Last friday night I picked up a drunk passenger in Hollywood, it was about a 15 minute ride. He sits in the front and along the way he starts asking me lots of stupid questions and offered me $20 for me to flash my breasts. This is the 3rd time in a month a drunk male passenger has offered cash to get something in return :/

Has anyone else had a passenger offer them money in exchange for something? What's the best way to deal with this situation?


----------



## Richard Cranium (Jun 25, 2015)

UberButterfly said:


> Sorry if I posted this in the wrong section, not sure where else to post it.
> 
> Last friday night I picked up a drunk passenger in Hollywood, it was about a 15 minute ride. He sits in the front and along the way he starts asking me lots of stupid questions and offered me $20 for me to flash my breasts. This is the 3rd time in a month a drunk male passenger has offered cash to get something in return :/
> 
> Has anyone else had a passenger offer them money in exchange for something? What's the best way to deal with this situation?


Use this: http://form.jotformpro.com/form/41617699954977


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

UberButterfly said:


> Sorry if I posted this in the wrong section, not sure where else to post it.
> 
> Last friday night I picked up a drunk passenger in Hollywood, it was about a 15 minute ride. He sits in the front and along the way he starts asking me lots of stupid questions and offered me $20 for me to flash my breasts. This is the 3rd time in a month a drunk male passenger has offered cash to get something in return :/
> 
> Has anyone else had a passenger offer them money in exchange for something? *What's the best way to deal with this situation*?


I hope you 1* him and reported him to Uber!


----------



## UberButterfly (Jul 14, 2015)

I plead the fifth


----------



## Viera Uber (Dec 29, 2014)

UberButterfly said:


> I plead the fifth


Hey... $20 is $20.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

UberButterfly said:


> Sorry if I posted this in the wrong section, not sure where else to post it.
> 
> Last friday night I picked up a drunk passenger in Hollywood, it was about a 15 minute ride. He sits in the front and along the way he starts asking me lots of stupid questions and offered me $20 for me to flash my breasts. This is the 3rd time in a month a drunk male passenger has offered cash to get something in return :/
> 
> Has anyone else had a passenger offer them money in exchange for something? What's the best way to deal with this situation?


3rd time in a month? Find something else to do, seriously.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberButterfly said:


> This is the 3rd time in a month a drunk male passenger has offered cash to get something in return :/





Richard Cranium said:


> Use this: http://form.jotformpro.com/form/41617699954977





UberButterfly said:


> I plead the fifth


She ain't complaining!
She's boasting!


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

UberButterfly said:


> I plead the fifth


*You* need help!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberButterfly said:


> I plead the fifth


Let us no if you feel like  after this happens to you:









because, knowingly or unknowingly, that's the kind of passenger conduct you seem to promoting by flashing your boobies for $20!


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

You could make more money offering some booty or a BJ. Why not start a gig in the ladies of the night business. Sounds like you could be a moneymaker!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> She ain't complaining!
> She's boasting!


I can hear the conversation now....

"But, officer, my last Uber driver was ok with it"


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I flash my moobs all the time.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

UberButterfly said:


> I plead the fifth


Best thing is to do what he wants and take your 20 lol


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Pics or fake.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Pile stuff in the front seat and do not let anyone sit there. I believe that California's seat belt law is primary. Therefore, the guy sits in the right back seat and "Sir, California Law requires that you fasten your seat belt. As I am held responsible for any unrestrained passengers, I do not want to receive a summons. Therefore, before this vehicle moves, I must ask you to fasten your seat belt."

I am against seat belt laws, to be sure, but in your case, you can play it to your advantage. I am not against playing something to one's advantage, particullarly when it involves something such as you describe.

He might talk trash, still, but at least he is away from you and restrained.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

Flash some areola and i'll send a 20 by paypal...write on a blank piece of paper your username too so i know you didn't steal it off the net.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

UberButterfly said:


> Sorry if I posted this in the wrong section, not sure where else to post it.
> 
> Last friday night I picked up a drunk passenger in Hollywood, it was about a 15 minute ride. He sits in the front and along the way he starts asking me lots of stupid questions and offered me $20 for me to flash my breasts. This is the 3rd time in a month a drunk male passenger has offered cash to get something in return :/
> 
> Has anyone else had a passenger offer them money in exchange for something? What's the best way to deal with this situation?


Are you male, female or trans? C'mon, fess up. You're posting from Hollywood afterall. My guess is WeHo.

You bought your ticket.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

UberButterfly said:


> Sorry if I posted this in the wrong section, not sure where else to post it.
> 
> Last friday night I picked up a drunk passenger in Hollywood, it was about a 15 minute ride. He sits in the front and along the way he starts asking me lots of stupid questions and offered me $20 for me to flash my breasts. This is the 3rd time in a month a drunk male passenger has offered cash to get something in return :/
> 
> Has anyone else had a passenger offer them money in exchange for something? What's the best way to deal with this situation?


End trip immediately & put them out, call police, report to Über.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

So many ****ing morons on in this thread...

Sorry this happened to you.


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

She showed her breasts for $20! Nice.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Fat Jack (Jul 5, 2015)

I bet my boobs are bigger


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Fat Jack said:


> I bet my boobs are bigger


And I'm sure your Paxs would be willing to give you $20 NOT to flash your Man Boobs at em!


----------



## Fat Jack (Jul 5, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> And I'm sure your Paxs would be willing to give you $20 NOT to flash your Man Boobs at em!


This might work. Give me $20 and I'll put my shirt back on.


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

UberButterfly said:


> Has anyone else had a passenger offer them money in exchange for something? What's the best way to deal with this situation?


I would absolutely stop working hours when people tend to be drunk just for your safety and to avoid being on news as an Uber incident. Plus consider carrying a small pocket knife, mase, bat, etc just to protect yourself incase someone attacks you. Be safe!


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

Richard Cranium said:


> Use this: http://form.jotformpro.com/form/41617699954977


I have never gotten a reply from this link. How do you find out if it was reviewed?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

SpecialK said:


> I have never gotten a reply from this link. How do you find out if it was reviewed?


No one has!
It was phoney baloney form Uber put out last Halloween to tell driver's that they could ask for a Ratings Review if they felt they'd been dinged unfairly because of high surge pricing.
Read this post:
*The Tyranny Of Uber's Rating System | An Attempt At Changing It*


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

UberButterfly said:


> Sorry if I posted this in the wrong section, not sure where else to post it.
> 
> Last friday night I picked up a drunk passenger in Hollywood, it was about a 15 minute ride. He sits in the front and along the way he starts asking me lots of stupid questions and offered me $20 for me to flash my breasts. This is the 3rd time in a month a drunk male passenger has offered cash to get something in return :/
> 
> Has anyone else had a passenger offer them money in exchange for something? What's the best way to deal with this situation?


Yeah..I'm a cougar magnet......always offering me money to see my "junk"! Seriously....you are an idiot if you haven't figured out that you need to direct single male (drunk) passengers to the back seat. Put something on the front seat like your bookbag or a newspaper. Or tell them that you just shampooed your seat because someone yakked earlier. And if they don't want to sit in back..then tell them to get lost. Cancel trip and tell them that rider was drunk, obnoxious, foul mouth and made inappropriate comments.


----------



## uberchic (Jun 10, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Let us no if you feel like  after this happens to you:
> View attachment 9886
> 
> 
> because, knowingly or unknowingly, that's the kind of passenger conduct you seem to promoting by flashing your boobies for $20!


If you are accepting offers. Your only making it harder on other female drivers. Not everyone is going to plead the fifth. This puts other drivers in the position to be harassed or possibly hurt by the pax. Next time I would pull over, say "get the **** out of my car" with the police on the phone. And then email UBER!


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I flash my moobs all the time.


My pax get all giddy when I flash my big, jiggly moobs and squirt some of my sweet father's milk in their faces

Five stars every time!


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

uberchic said:


> If you are accepting offers. Your only making it harder on other female drivers!


Thank you for this post Uberchic. OP is a dumbass.


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

I think this chick must enjoy the attention her "rack" brings. Wonder what her rating is?


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

tbob1 said:


> I think this chick must enjoy the attention her "rack" brings. Wonder what her rating is?


She just started, apparently. She was looking for advice on another thread, I gave her some good advice but I guess she is in hiding. Not very appreciative - she definitely is seeking attention and will never make it or make it out alive.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

There is a reason why women don't drive cab, you get hit upon by the lowest in society. At the same time, if you want man love, this is it.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

i wish i get hit on by female passengers.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> There is a reason why women don't drive cab, you get hit upon by the lowest in society. At the same time, if you want man love, this is it.


Well unless you live in a bubble there's a 100% chance a man will hit on you anywhere - well at least that is my experience and if you don't know to to handle it then yeah don't drive a cab and try not to dress provocatively. That means no purse, no jewelry, etc., just try to look as plain and professional as possible. These are common sense things, if you don't know this intrinsically stick to a less vulnerable occupation.


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

[QUOTE="UberButterfly, post: 360783, member: 20933"

What's the best way to deal with this situation?[/QUOTE]


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

SpecialK said:


> [QUOTE="UberButterfly, post: 360783, member: 20933"
> 
> What's the best way to deal with this situation?


[/QUOTE]

I will pass to you my Indian name of Uber Boob. Stop flirting with the riders. You are going to pick up a psycho eventually. Plus I don't want flashing to become like water and chargers.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

This whole thread is victim shaming & it's disgusting. Shouldn't us driver's have some type of camaraderie & compassion? She never said she did anything to attract or welcome any such criminal behavior. All of these perverted responses are just showing the scum of the Earth exists among our own fleet of drivers.

Women are not helpless creatures. We can do just about anything we put our minds to. It doesn't take a Rocket Scientist to drive for Über. We get hit on all time. So what! Blow it off & keep it moving, unless it crosses the line such as the OP has described. I don't blame her for not replying again here because of all of your sexist & sick comments.

Grow the hell up..... No wonder Über thinks they can take advantage of us. Not very bright.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

JaguaGirl said:


> It doesn't take a Rocket Scientist to drive for Über.


......no, those would be the passengers and the Management at Uber that thinks that slashing fares means that drivers earn more money.................................


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ......no, those would be the passengers and the Management at Uber that thinks that slashing fares means that drivers earn more mony.................................


Actually, that makes both pax & Über Management Rocket Scientist's b/c they've managed to get educated & uneducated, bright & dumb, skilled & unskilled to continue driving for Über @ any cost.


----------



## Robinhood (May 7, 2015)

JaguaGirl said:


> This whole thread is victim shaming & it's disgusting. Shouldn't us driver's have some type of camaraderie & compassion? She never said she did anything to attract or welcome any such criminal behavior. All of these perverted responses are just showing the scum of the Earth exists among our own fleet of drivers.
> 
> Women are not helpless creatures. We can do just about anything we put our minds to. It doesn't take a Rocket Scientist to drive for Über. We get hit on all time. So what! Blow it off & keep it moving, unless it crosses the line such as the OP has described. I don't blame her for not replying again here because of all of your sexist & sick comments.
> 
> Grow the hell up..... No wonder Über thinks they can take advantage of us. Not very bright.


Quit your bellyaching! When she pleaded the fifth the whole thread went to shit. If you want to blame someone, start there. You can't have serious dialogue after wink wink booby dooby sucky ducky starts.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Thank you for quoting my post. I had not realised that I had made a typographical error. I have now corrected it. Thank you.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

Robinhood said:


> Quit your bellyaching! When she pleaded the fifth the whole thread went to shit. If you want to blame someone, start there. You can't have serious dialogue after wink wink booby dooby sucky ducky starts.


Still doesn't make it right! I'm speaking up for women Über driver's.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

This is all in tune with Uber's top management philosophy. Remember Travis Kalanick described the appeal of Uber as "Boob-er" (true story, see the GQ article)


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> I hope you 1* him and reported him to Uber!


That's telling him!!


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> No one has!
> It was phoney baloney form Uber put out last Halloween to tell driver's that they could ask for a Ratings Review if they felt they'd been dinged unfairly because of high surge pricing.
> Read this post:
> *The Tyranny Of Uber's Rating System | An Attempt At Changing It*


I used that form before and it does work, but they just do not tell you.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

JaguaGirl said:


> This whole thread is victim shaming & it's disgusting. Shouldn't us driver's have some type of camaraderie & compassion? She never said she did anything to attract or welcome any such criminal behavior. All of these perverted responses are just showing the scum of the Earth exists among our own fleet of drivers.
> 
> Women are not helpless creatures. We can do just about anything we put our minds to. It doesn't take a Rocket Scientist to drive for Über. We get hit on all time. So what! Blow it off & keep it moving, unless it crosses the line such as the OP has described. I don't blame her for not replying again here because of all of your sexist & sick comments.
> 
> Grow the hell up..... No wonder Über thinks they can take advantage of us. Not very bright.


Oh, bullshit.

I haven't responded in any way, but quit your holier than thou attitude.

She invited these comments when she said "I take the 5th".

Why don't you tell us how YOU interpret that.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

GooberX said:


> Oh, bullshit.
> 
> I haven't responded in any way, but quit your holier than thou attitude.
> 
> ...


If it's holier than thou to ask to stop victim shaming??? So be it....


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

JaguaGirl said:


> This whole thread is victim shaming & it's disgusting. Shouldn't us driver's have some type of camaraderie & compassion? She never said she did anything to attract or welcome any such criminal behavior. All of these perverted responses are just showing the scum of the Earth exists among our own fleet of drivers
> 
> Grow the hell up..... No wonder Über thinks they can take advantage of us. Not very bright.


She flashed her **** for $ so she is encouraging sexual harassment and then complaining about it. No sympathy for her from me.


----------



## Webmasters Pride (Jun 12, 2015)

Viera Uber said:


> Hey... $20 is $20.


Yes


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

tbob1 said:


> I think this chick must enjoy the attention her "rack" brings. Wonder what her rating is?


Surely she can post up a pic so we can all give 'em a rating!!


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Sherif Elkattawy said:


> I would absolutely stop working hours when people tend to be drunk just for your safety and to avoid being on news as an Uber incident. Plus *consider carrying a small pocket knife, mase, bat, etc just to protect yourself incase someone attacks you. Be safe!*


I am going to find a t travel-sized can of hair spray to put in my cup holder for protection. What self-respecting woman does not use hair spray (other than me)?

BTW, I thoroughly agree w/JaguaGirl about some o of the comments on.this forum. If it had be me, which it was not, I might have pulled over, ended the ride, & let Uber know why the ride was cut short.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

JaguaGirl said:


> This whole thread is victim shaming & it's disgusting. Shouldn't us driver's have some type of camaraderie & compassion? She never said she did anything to attract or welcome any such criminal behavior. All of these perverted responses are just showing the scum of the Earth exists among our own fleet of drivers.
> 
> Women are not helpless creatures. We can do just about anything we put our minds to. It doesn't take a Rocket Scientist to drive for Über. We get hit on all time. So what! Blow it off & keep it moving, unless it crosses the line such as the OP has described. I don't blame her for not replying again here because of all of your sexist & sick comments.
> 
> Grow the hell up..... No wonder Über thinks they can take advantage of us. Not very bright.


JaguaGirl Well pussycat are you really that naive? Of course she showed her boobs - she admitted as such. How do you know she never did anything to welcome that behavior? Were you there? She's not a victim - she's a dope.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

JaguaGirl said:


> If it's holier than thou to ask to stop victim shaming??? So be it....


There actually has to be a victim for any "victim shaming" to occur, right?


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

UberButterfly said:


> Sorry if I posted this in the wrong section, not sure where else to post it.
> 
> Last friday night I picked up a drunk passenger in Hollywood, it was about a 15 minute ride. He sits in the front and along the way he starts asking me lots of stupid questions and offered me $20 for me to flash my breasts. This is the 3rd time in a month a drunk male passenger has offered cash to get something in return :/
> 
> Has anyone else had a passenger offer them money in exchange for something? What's the best way to deal with this situation?


Pee on him....


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Let us no if you feel like  after this happens to you:
> View attachment 9886
> 
> 
> because, knowingly or unknowingly, that's the kind of passenger conduct you seem to promoting by flashing your boobies for $20!


I wish I pick him up and show him how to treat women


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

Wow what a piece of shit. Listen next time u get any hint of harrasment I mean ANY just pull over with ur tires screetching tell him to get out. If he refuse call 911 and very important email uber ASAP In my openion being a girl uber driver is very hard and dangerouse I really have a lot of respect for u girls.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

JaguaGirl said:


> If it's holier than thou to ask to stop victim shaming??? So be it....


That's the same as saying there is no victim in sex trafficking. The victim participated, right?


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

A friend of mine a while back slept with a girl lyft driver. Just like there are guys who do ride share to get laid, same with some women. Unfortunately in both cases they ruin it for the ok ones.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

LA Cabbie said:


> A friend of mine a while back slept with a girl lyft driver. Just like there are guys who do ride share to get laid, same with some women. Unfortunately in both cases they ruin it for the ok ones.


Although of a different nature, Uber's institutional model in one of its cities was to have a special type of service offered in addition to X and may be Black. Although sex was not explicitly listed as part of the fare, the product looked very much like an escort offering. May be that Lyft driver is trying to catch up with the competitor company ?


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

UberButterfly said:


> Sorry if I posted this in the wrong section, not sure where else to post it.
> 
> Last friday night I picked up a drunk passenger in Hollywood, it was about a 15 minute ride. He sits in the front and along the way he starts asking me lots of stupid questions and offered me $20 for me to flash my breasts. This is the 3rd time in a month a drunk male passenger has offered cash to get something in return :/
> 
> Has anyone else had a passenger offer them money in exchange for something? What's the best way to deal with this situation?


Yes. Guy (called "lady" by his friends) offered me cash to **** my **** while I drove. Yeah, I refused that one. I'm a guy, no hating, but I don't play that team.


----------



## TakinItUpWithUber (Mar 14, 2015)

UberButterfly said:


> Sorry if I posted this in the wrong section, not sure where else to post it.
> 
> Last friday night I picked up a drunk passenger in Hollywood, it was about a 15 minute ride. He sits in the front and along the way he starts asking me lots of stupid questions and offered me $20 for me to flash my breasts. This is the 3rd time in a month a drunk male passenger has offered cash to get something in return :/
> 
> Has anyone else had a passenger offer them money in exchange for something? What's the best way to deal with this situation?


The best way to deal with this situation?...show him your breasts!


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

"The best way to deal with this situation?...show him your breasts!"

With your clothes on !


----------



## yellow (Sep 7, 2014)

JaguaGirl said:


> That's the same as saying there is no victim in sex trafficking. The victim participated, right?


This is the most ******ed post Ive read this week.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

<----- Tried to add some humor

Anyhow, I think this thread is now beating a dead dog.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> <----- Tried to add some humor
> 
> Anyhow, I think this thread is now beating a dead dog.


Well especially since Madame butterfly flew away. That's what happens with spurious posters.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

Choochie said:


> JaguaGirl Well pussycat are you really that naive? Of course she showed her boobs - she admitted as such. How do you know she never did anything to welcome that behavior? Were you there? She's not a victim - she's a dope.


Were you there?


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

JaguaGirl said:


> That's the same as saying there is no victim in sex trafficking. The victim participated, right?


Not willingly. I agree that some posts have been sexist but titty flasher is no poster child.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> A friend of mine a while back slept with a girl lyft driver. Just like there are guys who do ride share to get laid, same with some women. Unfortunately in both cases they ruin it for the ok ones.


Again, this speaks to the sad state of who we are as a pool of drivers.... Who the hell becomes an underpaid/nonpaid Über/Lyft driver to get laid??? You become a rock star to get laid not an Über "driver." It's worse than I thought


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

SpecialK said:


> Not willingly. I agree that some posts have been sexist but titty flasher is no poster child.


True.... If that's what she did but we'll never know!


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

yellow said:


> This is the most ******ed post Ive read this week.


 Someone who can't use proper grammatical language is the judge of what's ******ed? Now, that's laughable.


----------



## yellow (Sep 7, 2014)

JaguaGirl said:


> Someone who can't use proper grammatical language is the judge of what's ******ed? Now, that's laughable.


Go read a book. My statement is grammatically correct.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

berserk42 said:


> Yes. Guy (called "lady" by his friends) offered me cash to **** my **** while I drove. Yeah, I refused that one. I'm a guy, no hating, but I don't play that team.


Another dissatisfied customer!


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

yellow said:


> Go read a book. My statement is grammatically correct.


Actually, it's NOT!!! Go back to English class & learn the proper spelling for a contraction. Lol. Ah, Über drivers....


----------



## yellow (Sep 7, 2014)

What an idiot.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Well, you are both wrong. 
But, if you JaguaGirl want to correct someone, then you should have worded your comment correctly. 
Ampersand "&" is used when joining names to indicate a firm or a partnership, for example, a law firm; Baker & Baker or as in; AT&T, P&L


----------



## Maudie (Jul 18, 2015)

Robinhood said:


> Quit your bellyaching! When she pleaded the fifth the whole thread went to shit. If you want to blame someone, start there. You can't have serious dialogue after wink wink booby dooby sucky ducky starts.


She pleaded the 5th to the question of did she rate them 1 and report. Reading this thread/comments really makes me question joining this "forum". 
Hope everyone stays safe, especially my fellow female drivers with nice racks.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

JaguaGirl said:


> Actually, it's NOT!!! Go back to English class & learn the proper spelling for a contraction. Lol. Ah, Über drivers....


Why don't YOU just get a life.

Just saying.

You have been nothing but a boor in this thread.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Maudie said:


> She pleaded the 5th to the question of did she rate them 1 and report. Reading this thread/comments really makes me question joining this "forum".
> Hope everyone stays safe, especially my fellow female drivers with nice racks.


Normally, when someone "pleads the fifth" is as to say they do not want to incriminate themselves.


----------



## Robinhood (May 7, 2015)

Maudie said:


> She pleaded the 5th to the question of did she rate them 1 and report. Reading this thread/comments really makes me question joining this "forum".
> Hope everyone stays safe, especially my fellow female drivers with nice racks.


Hey ding dong! What he (uberoffdriver) said!

Just kidding my friend. The real point is we here respect women and give all the advice to stay safe. One just has to see through the clutter to get the right info. She should have ended ride and reported it. That doesn't mean everyone has to keep repeating that.

Stay safe,
Local CSR


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

JaguaGirl UberButterfly

I have been at this forum for a long time. I've seen many instances of women Drivers being sexually harassed by male Paxs. And I've seen women Drivers being unable to put their foot down due the fear of being 1 Starred.

After JaguaGirl's "Victim Shaming" posts, I gave UberButterfly's post another read. I then realized that there is indeed legitimate doubt whether she did indeed flash the pax for $20.

So perhaps I jumped the gun with my posts:


chi1cabby said:


> She ain't complaining!
> She's boasting!





chi1cabby said:


> Let us no if you feel like  after this happens to you:













chi1cabby said:


> because, knowingly or unknowingly, that's the kind of passenger conduct you seem to promoting by flashing your boobies for $20!


I apologize to you both!


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Thumbs up one more time to chi1cabby for his thoughtfulness and wisdom in his postings.

How ironic that while things like what this thread has reported keep on happening, Uber tries to present itself as the savior of women in the world. What I quote below is the stunt that Uber tried to do last March. Although they first got taken for a ride (no pun intended), subsequently the UN people wised up and realized that this was just kind of a farce by Uber. The UN people then cancelled the whole thing.

[BEGIN QUOTE] Today, on the 20th anniversary of the Beijing Declaration, we are proud to share with The Uber Community that we are embarking on a new global partnership with UN Women with the goal of accelerating economic opportunity for women. As part of our commitment to this goal, Uber will create 1,000,000 jobs for women as drivers on the Uber platform by 2020.

*Here's the message from UN Women Executive Director Phumzile Mlambo-Ngcuka and Uber CEO Travis Kalanick that we're sharing with our riders and driver-partners around the world today:*

_Today, UN Women and Uber are launching a partnership to work together around the world toward a shared vision of equality and women's empowerment._

We intend to invest in long-term programs in local communities where we live and work, as Uber commits to creating 1,000,000 jobs for women globally on the Uber platform by 2020.

Join the conversation and help ensure the UN Women's mission of economic empowerment is heard.

This important mission can only be accomplished when all women have direct access to safe and equitable earning opportunities. We look forward to a partnership where UN Women and Uber will drive more access to these types of opportunities around the world.

Please stay tuned for updates on our efforts.

_Sincerely,_

*Phumzile Mlambo-Ngcuka*
_Executive Director, UN Women
*Travis Kalanick*
CEO, Uber _
[END QUOTE]


----------



## ÜberReise (Jul 5, 2015)

UberButterfly said:


> Sorry if I posted this in the wrong section, not sure where else to post it.
> 
> Last friday night I picked up a drunk passenger in Hollywood, it was about a 15 minute ride. He sits in the front and along the way he starts asking me lots of stupid questions and offered me $20 for me to flash my breasts. This is the 3rd time in a month a drunk male passenger has offered cash to get something in return :/
> 
> Has anyone else had a passenger offer them money in exchange for something? What's the best way to deal with this situation?


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Be firm and steadfast in your rejection. If they feel that you have the slightest interest they will keep harassing you. Just do what I say and do, "nope!", shake head. They'll get the message.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberLou said:


> I flash my moobs all the time.


POST # 12/UberLou: "M O O B S !"
" C H O R T L E X 2 ! "


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

uberchic said:


> If you are accepting offers. Your only making it harder on other female drivers. Not everyone is going to plead the fifth. This puts other drivers in the position to be harassed or possibly hurt by the pax. Next time I would pull over, say "get the **** out of my car" with the police on the phone. And then email UBER!


POST # 29/uberchic: You, Young Missy
know how to "Call
a Spade a Spade"! Welcome to UPNF!

☆ Hi Ho! TittyGuy gets the "GTFO!" ☆
□■□■□■□■□■□■□■□■□■□■□■□■□■□■□■

UberButterfly, Your "Plead the Fifth"
indicates Your Delight in being a Tease.
DO NOT "BAIT THE HOOK" then express
Surprise over Drunkenly Boorish Behav-
ior! Are You picking up from Strip Club
addresses? This IS NOT the place to "Play
Mickey-the-Dunce". Your 3 "Thrills" will
EQUAL 3 ATTEMPTED RAPES.

PUT AN AD IN SLEAZY CRAIG'SLIST:
THAT WILL ONLY ENDANGER YOU!

Bison CAN Berate......with Reluctance.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

PoorBasterd said:


> My pax get all giddy when I flash my big, jiggly moobs and squirt some of my sweet father's milk in their faces
> 
> Five stars every time!


POST # 30/PoorBasterd: J E E P E R S !
You, and Your
Torontan PAX are Kinkier than I thought!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> I am going to find a t travel-sized can of hair spray to put in my cup holder for protection. What self-respecting woman does not use hair spray (other than me)?
> 
> BTW, I thoroughly agree w/JaguaGirl about some o of the comments on.this forum. If it had be me, which it was not, I might have pulled over, ended the ride, & let Uber know why the ride was cut short.


POST # 53/UberNorthStar: So.......You
DID watch that
Elevator Scene from the Movie: "Blues
Brothers", with John Belushi [R.I.P. sigh]
and Dan Akaroyd?

Like Pepperidge Farm,
Bison Remembers!


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

I did not see the movie. Now I am curious, Haberdasher.

I think the idea of hair spray was an idea thrown out when some friends & I were talking about items in women's purses that could be used in the event of an attack. That was back in college.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

According to the the internet (& one can believe everything online, right), the ampersand was 27th letter of our alphabet.

http://www.todayifoundout.com/index.php/2011/06/where-the-ampersand-symbol-and-name-came-from/

I use it in my writing as shorthand when I write. If I were to write formally I would spell the conjunction out.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> According to the the internet (& one can believe everything online, right), the ampersand was 27th letter of our alphabet.
> 
> http://www.todayifoundout.com/index.php/2011/06/where-the-ampersand-symbol-and-name-came-from/
> 
> I use it in my writing as shorthand when I write. If I were to write formally I would spell the conjunction out.


I understand *&* agree! I've use it & will still use it. It's not correct grammar. 
The point is & was, why make it a big deal when the reply also has grammatical flaws.
We and I (for sure) are not perfect.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Driver,

I am using my Kindle at this time. One should see how many posts I have rewritten b/c this computer has inserted the wrong words for me. My formal training is as a typist. 

I refuse to use spell check, esp after UT Austin printed out graduation bulletins for the LBJ School of Health with the title:

"LBJ School of Pubic Health".

When the error was discovered, many bulletins had been distributed. All except about 1,000 were recovered from the audience if memory serves me.

As long as we understand one another should be all that counts. Let's quit the nit-picking.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> "LBJ School of Pubic Health".


Could work for graduating Gynecologists. lol


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

yellow said:


> This is the most ******ed post Ive read this week.





JaguaGirl said:


> Someone who can't use proper grammatical language is the judge of what's ******ed?





yellow said:


> My statement is grammatically correct.





JaguaGirl said:


> Go back to English class & learn the proper spelling for a contraction.


As someone who has attained, through tireless, unstinting and diligent labour, the Rank of Inspector in the Grammar Police, I feel compelled to comment on this exchange.

Statement number two might be missing a comma between "proper" and "grammatical". At least, I believe that to reflect, more accurately, the poster's intended meaning. Another possibility would be to make the adjective "proper" into an adverb, "proper_ly_", thus it would be in its proper form to modify the adjective "grammatical". The statement as it stands, however, is not grammatically correct. Be that as it may, the poster of statement number two is correct in indicating that statement number one contains an error: it is missing the apostrophe between the majuscule "I" and the miniscule "v" in the word "Ive" [sic]. The correct form of the word would be "I*'*ve". My judgement on this, however, would be to attribute this to a typographical error rather that a spelling or grammatical error. This comes from the experience gained from long labours on the Grammar Police Force.

Thus, the poster's assertion in statement number three would be incorrect, on the face of it, as his post _does_ contain an error, but, I would not necessarily consider its cause to be that which statement number four suggests.

Thank you for your time and consideration,

--Another Uber Driver, Inspector, The Grammar Police

A preposition is something that you do not end a sentence _with_.


----------



## yellow (Sep 7, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> As someone who has attained, through tireless, unstinting and diligent labour, the Rank of Inspector in the Grammar Police, I feel compelled to comment on this exchange.
> 
> Statement number two might be missing a comma between "proper" and "grammatical". At least, I believe that to reflect, more accurately, the poster's intended meaning. Another possibility would be to make the adjective "proper" into an adverb, "proper_ly_", thus it would be in its proper form to modify the adjective "grammatical". The statement as it stands, however, is not grammatically correct. Be that as it may, the poster of statement number two is correct in indicating that statement number one contains an error: it is missing the apostrophe between the majuscule "I" and the miniscule "v" in the word "Ive" [sic]. The correct form of the word would be "I*'*ve". My judgement on this, however, would be to attribute this to a typographical error rather that a spelling or grammatical error. This comes from the experience gained from long labours on the Grammar Police Force.
> 
> ...


I dont argue with people that cant differentiate between grammar and punctuation.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

^^^^While it could be argued that the apostrophe is a punctuation mark, it is equally arguable that it is part of the spelling, as, in the case of a contraction, it stands for a missing syllable or letters. As grammar, punctuation and spelling all fall under the jurisdiction of the Grammar Police, it is our task to analyse carefully all questions before making a pronouncement.

In this case, the foregoing is at best, tangent to the question, as it has been deemed more likely that the missing apostrophe is due more to a typographical error than to any other type of error.

Thank you for your time and consideration,

Another Uber Driver, Inspector, The Grammar Police

A preposition is something that you do not end a sentence _with_.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Another Uber Driver, Inspector, The Grammar Police

A preposition is something that you do not end a sentence _with_.[/QUOTE]
While spelling is my strong suit and it drives me nuts to see all the spelling errors on here, I think you could do a better job splainin to the OP what it means to plead the Fifth. That is why she was maligned so much. Me thinks you grew up in the edgeucation Mecca in Boston and have the ability. Couldjew!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

^^^I suspect that it would go unread, as the OP seems to be one of those who left a bomb, stepped outside, detonated it then ran.


----------



## daniel mondello (Jul 5, 2015)

Well first post a picture of your boobies here. Then we can gave you some advice.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

daniel mondello said:


> Well first post a picture of your boobies here. Then we can gave you some advice.


I think UberButterfly would probably be better off without any advice from you.
Take a hike!


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

We should conclude that uber butterfly does not even exist and someone is just having fun. Any real person that unprepared for the harsh realities of the business should never drive at night or at all. Well if she is real then that explains it, she is from LA.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Choochie said:


> We should conclude that uber butterfly does not even exist and someone is just having fun.


......and considering that this topic has gone six pages, Troll Central in Paris, France is still awarding him/her/it mucho troll points.


----------



## daniel mondello (Jul 5, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 100/daniel mondello : N O T !
> Piss-poor start, for
> a Mere "Spud" in an Already Flaming
> Thread.
> ...


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Choochie said:


> 3rd time in a month? Find something else to do, seriously.


Like what? You have some ideas?


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Choochie said:


> She just started, apparently. She was looking for advice on another thread, I gave her some good advice but I guess she is in hiding. Not very appreciative - she definitely is seeking attention and will never make it or make it out alive.


tough love from the coochier


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> I think UberButterfly would probably be better off without any advice from you.
> Take a hike!


Take an uber!


secretadmirer said:


> Like what? You have some ideas?


Didn't you read I told her to start her own brother, escort service, ladies of the evening?


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

secretadmirer said:


> tough love from the coochier


My favorite pen pal - oh did you change your identity again? Oh don't plead the 5th.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> I apologize to you both!


Much appreciated....


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> I understand *&* agree! I've use it & will still use it. It's not correct grammar.
> The point is & was, why make it a big deal when the reply also has grammatical flaws.
> We and I (for sure) are not perfect.


Actually, that was the point. Why call me "******ed"? Who is perfect?


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ^^^^While it could be argued that the apostrophe is a punctuation mark, it is equally arguable that it is part of the spelling, as, in the case of a contraction, it stands for a missing syllable or letters. As grammar, punctuation and spelling all fall under the jurisdiction of the Grammar Police, it is our task to analyse carefully all questions before making a pronouncement.
> 
> In this case, the foregoing is at best, tangent to the question, as it has been deemed more likely that the missing apostrophe is due more to a typographical error than to any other type of error.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Grammar Police!!! The goal has been achieved. The thread was getting ridiculous, attention is now on grammar/punctuation/spelling, & (oops) and I'm clearly not ******ed.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

JaguaGirl said:


> This whole thread is victim shaming & it's disgusting. Shouldn't us driver's have some type of camaraderie & compassion? She never said she did anything to attract or welcome any such criminal behavior. All of these perverted responses are just showing the scum of the Earth exists among our own fleet of drivers.
> 
> Women are not helpless creatures. We can do just about anything we put our minds to. It doesn't take a Rocket Scientist to drive for Über. We get hit on all time. So what! Blow it off & keep it moving, unless it crosses the line such as the OP has described. I don't blame her for not replying again here because of all of your sexist & sick comments.
> 
> Grow the hell up..... No wonder Über thinks they can take advantage of us. Not very bright.


With Jaguagirl not believing in any stereotypes and frowns on everybody that would mention them and of course being in this thread, does anyone miss DenverDiane over her or are they basically the same chickybaby?


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

OCBob said:


> With Jaguagirl not believing in any stereotypes and frowns on everybody that would mention them and of course being in this thread, does anyone miss DenverDiane over her or are they basically the same chickybaby?


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Dubs666 said:


> Last nite pax asked me if she pays me £10 cash if I will let her smoke in my car , I said no, she then offered to flash her boobs to smoke , I still said no


Uber is not thinking really straight these days. They missed the opportunity of matching supply and demand by having put in an UberPool this passenger together with UberButterfly's passenger. That would have been a match made in heaven.....


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

OCBob said:


> With Jaguagirl not believing in any stereotypes and frowns on everybody that would mention them and of course being in this thread, does anyone miss DenverDiane over her or are they basically the same chickybaby?


I miss denverdiane. I liked the way she dots her "i's"


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Choochie said:


> My favorite pen pal - oh did you change your identity again? Oh don't plead the 5th.


I plead the 13th


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Choochie said:


> Take an uber!
> 
> Didn't you read I told her to start her own brother, escort service, ladies of the evening?


so sorry, I over looked that... im a little confused on the 'start your own brother', or maybe the r is typo, and should l, lololol


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

alexey8787 said:


> I bet if he would offer 1000$ this topic was never opened ! She could be just mad her boobs was estimated 20 $ only


There is a direct correlation to price and what someone will do


secretadmirer said:


> so sorry, I over looked that... im a little confused on the 'start your own brother', or maybe the r is typo, and should l, lololol


Thanks for catching that typo, yes you guessed it, brothel.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I think UberButterfly would probably be better off without any advice from you.
> Take a hike!


Killjoy


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

UberButterfly said:


> Sorry if I posted this in the wrong section, not sure where else to post it.
> 
> Last friday night I picked up a drunk passenger in Hollywood, it was about a 15 minute ride. He sits in the front and along the way he starts asking me lots of stupid questions and offered me $20 for me to flash my breasts. This is the 3rd time in a month a drunk male passenger has offered cash to get something in return :/
> 
> Has anyone else had a passenger offer them money in exchange for something? What's the best way to deal with this situation?


3rd time in a month? You must have nice puppies


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

UberButterfly said:


> Sorry if I posted this in the wrong section, not sure where else to post it.
> 
> Last friday night I picked up a drunk passenger in Hollywood, it was about a 15 minute ride. He sits in the front and along the way he starts asking me lots of stupid questions and offered me $20 for me to flash my breasts. This is the 3rd time in a month a drunk male passenger has offered cash to get something in return :/
> 
> Has anyone else had a passenger offer them money in exchange for something? What's the best way to deal with this situation?


Call the cops?


----------



## Rexsgirl (May 16, 2015)

This is a prime example of why my husband doesn't want me driving night times. He really doesn't want me driving period.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> A preposition is something that you do not end a sentence _with_


A preposition is something with which you do not end a sentence.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberButterfly said:


> I plead the fifth


Why bother with uber? You'd make way more working at a strip club.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

JaguaGirl said:


> Still doesn't make it right! I'm speaking up for women Über driver's.


She's not a victim if she's accepting the $20 and performing the act. She's an entry-level prostitute, maybe.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> "The best way to deal with this situation?...show him your breasts!"
> 
> With your clothes on !


Nice. "They're right here. Thanks for the tip. Now get the **** out."


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Rexsgirl said:


> This is a pie example of why my husband doesn't want me driving night times. He really doesn't want me driving period.


Nothing sexual ( on my part)
But I get large tips from the lady's
My wife is pleased with that


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

I thought one did not end a sentence with a dangling participle.



ATX 22" said:


> A preposition is something with which you do not end a sentence.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

the last comment I saw from the OP was that she plead the fifth

did I miss a post somewhere that she said she actually flashed her **** for the 20 bucks?

i need to know this before I can comment


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> the last comment I saw from the OP was that she plead the fifth
> 
> did I miss a post somewhere that she said she actually flashed her **** for the 20 bucks?
> 
> i need to know this before I can comment


She did not.


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

UberButterfly said:


> Sorry if I posted this in the wrong section, not sure where else to post it.
> 
> Last friday night I picked up a drunk passenger in Hollywood, it was about a 15 minute ride. He sits in the front and along the way he starts asking me lots of stupid questions and offered me $20 for me to flash my breasts. This is the 3rd time in a month a drunk male passenger has offered cash to get something in return :/
> 
> Has anyone else had a passenger offer them money in exchange for something? What's the best way to deal with this situation?


After midnight the later it gets the stranger they get in car. Examples:
Escaped mental patients
Escaped convicts
Some call for a Uber when cops will not Show Up from appa-cop !
Demonic vomit hurlers
People have sex in car/ hotels full.
All in night's driving.. Uber on...!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> I did not see the movie. Now I am curious, Haberdasher.
> 
> I think the idea of hair spray was an idea thrown out when some friends & I were talking about items in women's purses that could be used in the event of an attack. That was back in college.


POST # 90/UberNorthStar: Thankfully,
YOUR College Years
are of a More Recent Vintage!

In the first of two "Blues Brothers" movies
(but the ONLY one with JOHN Belushi)
Jake & Elwood Blue were being pursued
by Several LE Agencies and into the tall
Chicago Bldg. that housed Cook County
Tax Offices. Having been chased onto an
Elevator, they reach the Top Floor and a
"Back in 1 hr." sign for the Payments Dept.

The Payment is Crucial THAT DAY to save
the Orphanage they grew up in for the
Mother Superior/ "The Penguin"whence
the Saying: "I'm on a Mission
from God."

Elwood/Akeroyd disables the Control
Panel of Elevator with a Jet of HairSpray
shot through a cigarette lighter's flame,
creating a Face Melting Blowtorch! Thus-
ly was the "Stall" created that allowed
Payment to be made & Orphanage saved.

Like Pepperidge Farm,
Bison Remembers!


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> Thankfully, YOUR College Years are of a More Recent Vintage!


That is the best compliment I have had in days. Keep believing!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> That is the best compliment I have had in days. Keep believing!


POST # 146/UberNorthStar: Bison has
had Considerable
Practice in Prior/Future Life in Sales &
Marketing of Onething or Theother.

I look forward to Congratulating You
around End 'O August for reaching
Well-Known Status. With a 70.82%
Approval Rating NOW there's every
likelihood that You'll crest Parity
Pass during Autumn, or later on and
join thePantheon of Overachievers.

It took #2 Notable and Lion of the
Southern Hemisphere Sydney Uber
15 months to Summit Parity Pass.
You can too!

https://uberpeople.net/posts/338664

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!


----------



## TheTransporter6414 (Oct 22, 2014)

Uhmmmm, how do I say this without offending anybody? Ahhh **** IT, THAT"S WHAT SATAN WANTS!!!!!!


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

yes i know it sort of kept him going but the damn rating has me not wanting to upset PAx. and i save my rating for when young punks piss me off and i put them in thier place , i know ill be taking a rating hit then.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> t the damn rating has me not wanting to upset PAx.


The heck with the ratings. Your safety comes first!

<Addition: I forgot you were talking about someone of the same sex. I get concerned for the women drivers who get solicitations from men.

It is still about _your safety _in the end.>

JM2¢W


----------



## vice (Sep 1, 2015)

uber does not give a shit, about drivers


----------

